# Heading Out This Weekend



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well this weekend we are heading out to Pismo Beach! We get to "camp" if that what you call it at this resort. I have stayed here before and it's a very nice park can be found at www.pismosands.com.

Anyone that is intrested should check them out they are affordable and very nice.

I will post some pics when I return home, it's the madien voyage for our rig to the Central Coast. I will be drinking a beer by five on Friday.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool Deal Jeff









I'll check out the website as I've been wanting to camp up in Pismo. Have a great trip

I'll also be set-up and camping by 5 on Friday. Heading out to O'Neil Regional Park here in S-Cal. Just a quickie trip with Kids @ Heart, our family group.

Enjoy and pray for clear skies!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea lots of nice places to camp in Pismo Beach. It's perfect for us since we are only two hours away makes for a nice short trip with the kids. With Good Sam we were at only 33.00 per night not bad at all.

Enjoy your trip too.

Jeff


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We stayed at one of those resorts years ago with our little pop-up right in between two 40 foot rigs!







Fortunately, one of those rigs belonged to my in-laws.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

as i use to say when i was a kid

*pismo is mo fun*

sunny






























enjoy

darrel


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea last time we stayed thier had a Prevost on one side and a Monaco on the other. I told my wife those are worth more than we own.

Someday I will have a rig like that, then I would guess I would no longer be welcome in the outbackers. So I guess I'll just stick with the current ride so I can talk to all of you without having to turn my nose up.









Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Jeff!
We will be with you in spirit!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My buddy just retired and spent $400K on one of those rigs... Can't wait for them to visit so I can see if it's worth 20 of my Outbacks.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Jeff:

Exactly how far is it to the beach? Walking distance? All I could find on their site was "located just minutes from Pismo Beach".

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

No they are not quite walking distance, however they are a short drive like a couple of minutes to the beach. If you are hung up on walking distance go with Pismo Coast Village they have a path directly to the beach. However they are more expensive, and the sites are not quite as nice. It is a great park with good rules and a great staff I love them both.

I like pull throughs and pretty much all of the sites at the sands are pull throughs, it just gets me to beer drinking faster.









they both rate a 10 in my book just depends on what you want.

hope this helps.

Jeff


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Jeff,

Where are you driving from. I'm located in the Central Valley and it's two hours away as well. I'm sure I'll run into other CA Outbackers somewhere down the road.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am in Hanford, so we are not to far from each other. Come on up will have a few barley pops.

Jeff


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Clam chowder and Beer. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Do we have any Splah Cafe fans in the house? have to get the seafood toping and about 4 ice cold coronas or coors lights!

I am ready to leave now is it friday yet?

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I AM JEALOUS!!!!!























...but have a GREAT time anyway.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

When are we going to get a SoCAl/CenCal OB rally organized? Pismo in the fall is quite lovely.
Chaime in if anuone is interested.

Safe journey.
Andy


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

That sounds like a great idea.
Rob


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

sounds good to me Pismo is nice all of the time! set it up and i'll be thier!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't really want to since there are no trout streams in Pismo. But, as soon as the wife finds out there's an Outback rally at Pismo I'll be calling to make my reservations. Cuz I'm in charge at this house.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I like Pismo, too bad there isnt a more rustic campground right on the beach.
There is also Refugio or Jalama, beach ready and not a glorified paking lot (on one side)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

depends on soccer season, melissa is moving up to select this year, so her schedule will be brutal on us.

darrel


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

SurferZ said:


> I like Pismo, too bad there isnt a more rustic campground right on the beach.
> There is also Refugio or Jalama, beach ready and not a glorified paking lot (on one side)
> [snapback]88957[/snapback]​


we could camp at the state park campground it's on the beach and it's rustic. North beach you have power and the sites oceano is dry camping.

jeff


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

action 
We just returned 3 weeks ago from Pismo Coast Village! It is on the beach and it's AWESOME! Within walking distance to the quaint downtown and beach pier...ate at SPLASH but unfortunately it didn't settle well and now I know why it's called SPLASH! LOL!!!! Good think I used the public restroom instead of the one in our outback! lol!

(sorry if this was too mucn info!?)

Pismo is great,,,we will go back to pismo coast village soon,,,great people there,,,miniture golf, convenience store, laundrymat,,,all were great,,,bathrooms were cleanest I have seen! a perfect 10!

Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> SurferZ said:
> 
> 
> > I like Pismo, too bad there isnt a more rustic campground right on the beach.
> ...


Cool , i didnt know one existed there. I thought you only had the choice of PCV, Oceano and the one inland.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Count us in for a so cal outback trip! Love anywhere on the coast,,,preferably with some hookups but we can rough it if needed.

Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie
San Diego
31RQS/2005 Nissan Titan


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's do it! Is everyone in favor of hook-ups? Pismo state park has them at both north beach and at Oceano. NB is more open area and is closer to town, Oceano is closer to the dunes and has more trees. I can hopefully get photos of Oceano down loaded (new camera). The Village is nice but seemed a little tightly packed. Does Sept. work for most everyone? If so I'll put up a post under Rally's soon and we'll see what happens.

Andy


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

HandyAndy said:


> Let's do it! Is everyone in favor of hook-ups? Pismo state park has them at both north beach and at Oceano. NB is more open area and is closer to town, Oceano is closer to the dunes and has more trees. I can hopefully get photos of Oceano down loaded (new camera). The Village is nice but seemed a little tightly packed. Does Sept. work for most everyone? If so I'll put up a post under Rally's soon and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Andy
> [snapback]89449[/snapback]​


Oceano sounds like the ticket. 
Closer to the beach , spread out and wooded.
Not sure if these are all hookups but we dry camp 99% of the time.
Are camp sites assigned or FCFS when making a reservation? 
Sept works.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We also Dry camp mostly so hook ups are not a problem. The wife is gone Sept 8 thru the 18th, so if we could look at the end of the mounth, that would be nice, if not no biggie the kids and I will be there.
Rob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we're definately interested, but like i said before, it will depend on soccer season. we need to come up with some weekend dates, and see what works for everyone.
for us we would probley come down on thurs, since we're looking at a 4+ hour journey.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> depends on soccer season, melissa is moving up to select this year, so her schedule will be brutal on us.
> 
> darrel
> [snapback]89042[/snapback]​


Soccer sure puts a damper on the ole' camping trips in Sept/Oct. I have 2 boys who both play soccer and there is just no way to camp during those months...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> drobe5150 said:
> 
> 
> > depends on soccer season, melissa is moving up to select this year, so her schedule will be brutal on us.
> ...


you're not kidding, we have not camped in the fall months for 6 years now, here that can be some of the best weather around.

darrel


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

How about Fri Sept 29 - Sun. Oct 1st. The crowds are really light and we have the added bonus of making it an Octoberfest Outback Rally.. Meaning of course...BEER!. Also, Oceano dry camping is really nice. FCFS. But they might have something for groups. Let me know if that weekend works. And for our soccer fams maybe we can start planning a Spring Fling in the desert or down in San Diego.

Andy [email protected]

Let me revise that to read The Oceano Outback Octoberfest Rally.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

If you head down our way to SD,,,let me know and I will help co-ordinate!









Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie
31rqs/2005 titan


----------

